# Hi I'm Adam



## tallguy (May 27, 2007)

Hi I am from New Brunswick Canada and I am an avid reptile and amphibian keeper and decided that I should expand into inverts as they are so interesting. So I thought mantids were the way to go.


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 27, 2007)

Hey Adam, Welcome to the forum. You will like the mantis, most people do.


----------



## robo mantis (May 27, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (May 27, 2007)

Welcome, Adam!


----------



## Horatio (May 27, 2007)

Hi there from Alberta - I have been camping for a few days in gorgeous weather here - FINALLY - AND IT DIDN'T SNOW!!!! We were at Red Deer Lake - Just before our camp, Red Deer, Edson, Ponoka etc. all got snow!!! I certainly had my gumboots and rain trench coat ready...I saw Atlantic Canada has had a cool spring too. My biggest challenge with raising Mantids (younger) in a cool Canadian spring was trying to find food. Now we have fat caterpillars that are easy to find. They are a bit messy, but my guys (Chinese) love them. With my family, I find that it is really nice to have at least one quiet pet type that I can pause and watch with a cup of coffee. Great luck in your new endeavors!!! I love their head turning and their cute little eyes. The molt size change scared me at first until I got use to the jumps in size. Now it is a piece of cake for me. I even have gotten over my fear of spiders! (you see I fed the L1's spiderlings and just kept increasing the spider's size as the mantids grew). At camp I was even able to move a larger wandering spider without dying of a heart attach - which was a first for me - hooray! Anyhow, Welcome  !!!Horatio (aka the tired camper).


----------



## Ian (May 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. What herps are you keeping at the mo?


----------



## tallguy (May 28, 2007)

Right now for herps I have some european toads, a marble gecko, 3 starred agamas, 2 thick toed geckoes, 1 spotted salamander, 3 african reed frogs(unknown species).


----------

